# 14.Crossduathlon-Hamburg



## fcpaulianer (12. August 2008)

*Pressemitteilung *

*Cross-Duathlon in Hamburg? Crosslaufen? Mountainbiken? Geht das denn?*
Es waren schön öfter Teilnehmer in leichter Erwartung an den Start gegangen die jedoch etwas besseren belehrt werden sollten. Sicherlich, Höhenmeter hat man woanders mehr, aber die Harburger Berge mit maximal 92 Meter Erhebung sind auch nicht ohne. Insbesondere wenn der Wettergott all das Wasser auf der Strecke ausschüttet.

Auf der Ultrastrecke gilt es 7,5km zu laufen dann 32km zu biken und anschließend 7,5km zu laufen. 
Damit ist die Strecke die längste Ihrer Art.

Auf der Laufstrecke gilt es einen Anstieg von 20-30% zu überwinden. Zum Leid der Teilnehmer muß dieser beim Ultra 7 mal bestiegen werden.
Beim Radfahren sieht es bei schönem Wetter besser aus. 
Bis auf eine Schiebepassage ist alles zu fahren. Technische Passagen sind nur wenige Meter und eventuelles Absteigen hat keine Nachteile.
Bei schlechtem Wetter fahren allerdings die meisten mangels eingeschränkter Schaltfunktion nur mir wenigen oder gar einem einem Gang. Die weiteren Gänge sind meist durch Matsch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Das Rahmenprogramm bildet der Jedermannduathlon mit einer Distanz die auch nicht so routinierte Mountainbiker schaffen. 
Auch gibt es im Vorfeld ab 9 Uhr Starts von Schüler und Jugendduathlon. Es waren 2007 circa 28 Kinder am Start. Die Schüler und Jugendlichen können von den eigenen am Hauptwettkampf startenden Eltern betreut werden. Selbst bei der Siegerehrung können Eltern, welche am Jedermannrennen teilnehmen, ihren Sprösslingen zuschauen. 
*
Infos zum 14.Crossduathlon-Hamburg:*

*Datum:*
27.09.2008
*
Ultra-Duathlon / 11 Uhr : *
12,5km Lauf  32km MTB  7,5km Lauf (auch als 2er Staffel)
*
Jedermann-Duathlon / 12:30 Uhr:*
5  16 - 5
*
Schüler- und Jugendrennen ab 9 Uhr:*
Schüler C (8-9 Jahre): 0,4  1,5  0,4 
Schüler B/A (10-13 Jahre): 0,8  2,7  0,4
Jugend B/A (14-17 Jahre): 1,6  5,4  0,8

*Junioren* Starten beim Jedermannrennen mit

Internet: www.Crossduathlon-Hamburg.de


Zitate von Teilnehmern:

Wie geil war das denn? 
Der Crossduathlon 2005 war ja ein Wettkampf vom Feinsten!
Mehr Spaß kann man an einem total verregneten
Samstag vormittag kaum haben 

Auch die Sonne war prima. Es hätten sich aber bestimmt 
auch einige über nase und schlammige Radpassagen gefreut.
Wenn Petrus nicht will, dann mit freundlicher 
Unterstützung der Feuerwehr.

Jetzt weiß ich endlich was ein Crossduathlon ist.
Repekt vor den Ultra´s.


----------



## neubicolt (12. August 2008)

Hm, klingt interessant. Kann man auch als "Privatmann" teilnehmen? Das geht nicht so richtig daraus hervor.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (17. August 2008)

na sicher geht das


----------



## fcpaulianer (18. August 2008)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Hm, klingt interessant. Kann man auch als "Privatmann" teilnehmen? Das geht nicht so richtig daraus hervor.
> 
> Gruß



Das wäre ja schlecht wenn nicht... Aber was heißt eigentlich Privatmann??

Alle Distanzen stehen für jedermensch offen... 
Beim Jedermannrennen gehen halt die Hamburger Triathlonlizenzinhaber (welch ein Wort um diese Zeit) zusätzlich in eine Sonderwertung ein.

Wenn auf das Sportliche angesprochen wird: 
Es sind alle Leistungsklassen vertreten. Vom blutigen Anfänger bis zum Athleten mit Siegambitionen.


----------



## fcpaulianer (9. September 2008)

PM 02 09.09.2008
*14.Crossduathlon Hamburg am 27. September 2008
*
*- Letzte Voranmeldungen werden bis zum 20. angenommen*
Dieses Jahr findet der Crossduathlon-Hamburg zum 14. mal (davon 9 Jahre in der Haake) statt.
Die Voranmeldung ist noch bis zum Sonnabend den 20. September freigeschaltet. 
Danach steht nur noch die teuere Nachmeldung am Starttag zur Verfügung.
*
 - Teilnehmerzahl erreicht wohl Vorjahresstand*
Die bisherigen Meldezahlen lassen vermuten das die 170 angemeldeten Starter von 2007 in etwa wieder erreicht werden. 
Veranstalter Gösta Dreise (Innovative Sport Organisation) rechnet mit mehr Startern im Startblock als letztes Jahr, da die Meldungen kurzfristiger kamen. "Ausfälle durch Saisonfehlplanungen oder Krankheiten sind wohl minimiert", so Gösta Dreise. "Wenn eine Herbstgrippe nicht zu viele Teilnehmer verhindert gibt es ein schönes großes Starterfeld."

* - Deutsche Triathlon-Meisterin (Alterklasse 20) am Jedermannstart*
Mit Sabrina Mohr (Radsport Zentrum Hamburg) ist die 8.der Deutschen Duathlon Meisterschaften der Juniorinnen 2008 am Start.
Ihre Schwester Stefanie Mohr (Radsport Zentrum Hamburg) ist amtierende Deutsche Meisterin in der Ak 20 olympische distanz Triathlon. Man darf gespannt sein ob Ellen Pexa-Hagemann (TS Harburg) Ihren Platz mit würde verteidigen kann. Die Haake hat ja bekanntlich ihre Tücken. Andere Favoritinnen aus der Hamburger Szene wie Silke Hölzer (Tri Michels Hamburg) sind selbstredend auch am Start
*
 - Überraschungssieg bei den Männern im Jedermannrennen?*
Bei den Männern sind alte Sieger und platzierte wie Tom Hagemann (TS Harburg), Matthias Heineke (AMTV Hamburg), Houtrouw Enno  sowie Ingo Wagner (beide Tri Michels Hamburg) am Start. Über die zum Teil weiter angereisten bisher unbekannten Namen darf spekuliert werden. "Ich gehe davon aus das es einen Überraschungssieger geben wird", so Gösta Dreise, "es gibt einige neue Namen im besten Aktivenalter, Da wird so manch ein Siegerkandidat dabei sein."

*- Ein starkes Teilnehmerfeld beim Ultra?*
Auf der Ultrastrecke ist der drittplazierte von 2006 - Jan Jeschke aus Müden (ehemals TSV Hittfeld, jetzt Brand X) am Start. Ein weiterer Favorit scheint Tilman Deneke (Team von Hacht) zu sein. Über die sportlichen Leistungen des weitangereisten Ultra - Teilnehmer aus Würzburg oder der anderen Teamkollegen aus Müden, Dirk Sandeck und  Jan Formaniak ist nichts bekannt, lassen allerdings viel sportliches erwarten. 
*
 - Die Strecken 2008*
Die Strecken sind unverändert gegenüber 2007. So gilt es auf der Ultrastrecke 7,5km zu laufen dann 32km zu biken und anschließend 7,5km zu laufen. Damit ist die Strecke die längste Ihrer Art. Auf der Laufstrecke gilt es einen Anstieg von 20-30% zu überwinden. 
Zum Leid der Teilnehmer muß dieser beim Ultra 7 mal bestiegen werden. Beim Radfahren sieht es bei schönem Wetter besser aus. 
Bis auf eine Schiebepassage ist alles zu fahren. Technische Passagen sind nur wenige Meter und eventuelles Absteigen hat keine Nachteile. Bei schlechtem Wetter fahren allerdings die meisten mangels eingeschränkter Schaltfunktion nur mir wenigen oder gar einem einem Gang. Die weiteren Gänge sind meist durch Matsch nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.

Das Rahmenprogramm bildet der Jedermannduathlon mit einer Distanz die auch nicht so routinierte Mountainbiker schaffen. 

Auch gibt es im Vorfeld ab 9 Uhr Starts von Schüler und Jugendduathlon. 
Die Schüler und Jugendlichen können von den eigenen am Hauptwettkampf startenden Eltern betreut werden. 
Selbst bei der Siegerehrung können Eltern, welche am Jedermannrennen teilnehmen, ihren Sprösslingen zuschauen. 

Anmeldung ist online unter www.Crossduathlon-Hamburg.de möglich.


----------



## kroiterfee (9. September 2008)

jetzt mal für einen ganz dummen:


wie läuft der wechsel aufs bike ab? wer passt auf die bikes auf? wer haftet wenns weg kommt?


----------



## jab (9. September 2008)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> jetzt mal für einen ganz dummen:
> 
> 
> wie läuft der wechsel aufs bike ab? wer passt auf die bikes auf? wer haftet wenns weg kommt?



erkläre ich dir heute Abend beim Biken


----------



## kroiterfee (9. September 2008)

great!


----------



## Christian_74 (14. September 2008)

Ich bin dieses Jahr wieder dabei. Eine durchaus empfehlenswerte Veranstaltung.


----------



## Braunbaer (24. September 2008)

Ich bin angemeldet, aber kurzfristig krank geworden 

Offiziell sind wohl keine Ummeldungen möglich. Ich würde meinen Startplatz (Jedermannrennen 5/16/5) für 10 EUR abgeben. Ich werde Samstag vor Ort sein... Bei Interesse bitte PM 

Braunbär


----------



## Braunbaer (28. September 2008)

Kleines Video vom Crossduathlon in Hamburg:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

